
Why I’m Still Using APL (2012) [pdf] - nyc111
https://cs.uwaterloo.ca/~shallit/Talks/APL50-talk2.pdf
======
nyc111
I really liked APL. I'm learning it from here
[https://aplwiki.com/LearnApl/AplTables](https://aplwiki.com/LearnApl/AplTables)
It's fun. Not sure what I can do with it but it's so different than other
languages.

